# How long do u stay out?



## Ynwdwndrr (Mar 19, 2019)

HI tall

Just curious about folks general experience . . . How long do people stay out? When so you typically travel? And where do you enjoy most during each season?


----------



## Maki40 (Mar 19, 2019)

I travel everyday. I go south in the winter and north in the summer. I like to be in good weather personally and then just explore wherever I'm at. Currently, I'm in Ocala National Forest.


----------



## Ynwdwndrr (Mar 19, 2019)

Ocala looks pretty


----------



## Coywolf (Mar 19, 2019)

Im usually out for most of the winter. like 4-6 months. I mean, Ive been houseless for like, a few years, but I dont usually travel ALL the time.


----------



## BardoBard (Mar 19, 2019)

Depends, past few years Ive almost always been camping. I travel slow, usually just moving once a season, faster rate usually means hopping towns every day or two, week or two

Paid rent for 1 year in the last 8
Work on average 4-6 months a year


----------



## beersalt (Mar 20, 2019)

I personally have a difficult time staying anywhere for longer than two weeks..
I've tried wintering for a few months the last couple years, but that's always been spotty. This third year into my travels, I made the decision to winter for at least 4 months, to try and handle some business that means necessary to hunker down for longer than I usually like.. but yeah, I'm off the road for a good chunk of mid november- late April; is what I've come to prefer. Just because being stuck in the cold fucking sucks, but so does being stuck somewhere you dislike, just because it is warm.


----------



## AAAutin (Mar 20, 2019)

Perpetually.

I'm an outside cat; best not try to domesticate me. I'll piss on your furniture!


----------



## Gabriel Pullman (Mar 21, 2019)

As long as it takes. This stretch will be around 25 days. Biking . Next will be maybe week or two weeks. Or might be 6months but not biking. Or maybe.
Hmm electric. I could never afford it but I would love the setup. I think get kicked outta squats or ran outta dumpster area with electric bike would be halirious . Hard to say tho how long this stretch will be if I found work and said fuck the going back to where ever.
I'll like to go for the six months stretch . Honestly if I have too .I'll break rules earn and save and go all one year travel. I mean travel. Just America but I won't stop if I had a choice. 
100 days and 2 off in a motel sounds nice. Who am I kidding. One day motel.the next lots of beer.100 more days of travel.


----------

